# Plow on a Grand Cherokee



## adksnowo

Did anyone ever make a plow to fit a plow to fit a Grand Cherokee? I don't know if Sno-Way made a unit or maybe a Meyer 2-Meter. Got a basically free truck in decent shape that needs some minor repairs that I could make into a light duty driveway machine.


----------



## basher

What year?


----------



## adksnowo

Grand Cherokee is a '95, inline 6. Basically just needs a new r. axle to be servicable.


----------



## autoe22

*Any luck?*

I have a 2004 jeep grand cherokee laredo. 
Currently looking for a plow that will fit.


----------



## imhuck63

*Grand Cherokee Plow*

I have a 1996 Grand Cherokee with 4.0 six. Put a Snowbear plow on it and it works great. It's a lighter weight plow compared to Western or similar personal plow (Western doesn't make a plow to fit the GC since it doesn't have a frame).

You have to manually angle the Snowbear, but for personal use it is a plowing machine and I am surprised at how sturdy it feels. I was concerned about the uniframe construction of the Jeep, but the mounts that are custom fit for the GC are very rigid and solid. I've had full size plow trucks and I prefer the Jeep because it is easier to manuever.


----------



## Jerre Heyer

Been hanging Meyer two meter and Blizzard 680/720's on them for years. The new Meyer Drive pro fits them well also.

J


----------



## cherokeeman

your dodge tranny on the grand cherokee is weaker than on the cherokees my wife ownes a 98 grand cherokee i own a 96 cherokee i was told my tranny is made by toyota and my 96 has alot more tourque alot of power compared to hers im sure its going to plow like hell just keep an eye on your tranny maby a tranny cooler might help good luck i love all jeeps cherokeeman


----------



## MRdually

I'm looking to mount a smaller 6.5" western to my 96 grand cherokee. I need a mount or a way to mount it on the truck side. I have been advised against it but I have no other use for this thing. (Crazy to think people spent big bucks for this new) Anyway, it's a 5.2 V8 and stronger motor and tranny then any 4L. If anyone can that would be great. thx


----------



## micklock

MRdually;982119 said:


> I'm looking to mount a smaller 6.5" western to my 96 grand cherokee. I need a mount or a way to mount it on the truck side. I have been advised against it but I have no other use for this thing. (Crazy to think people spent big bucks for this new) Anyway, it's a 5.2 V8 and stronger motor and tranny then any 4L. If anyone can that would be great. thx


I would say your best bet would be to trade it for a YJ or an older TJ.


----------



## Mems

I say head out and find a plow first that you'd like to purchase or would work, 6.5 or 7 foot (craigslist). They can be had for fairly cheap money and almost always sold for the same amount you pay for them if you decide not to. Then do a search online/ebay for other GC mounts that are used with different companies. Save these photos and then take them to a custom welder and show him what you want. I just paid $300 for a custom mount for my meyer on my tj and bought the plow with wire harness for $400. Works unbelievable for $700 bucks! Just a thought...


----------



## big dogie

I have a 95 Grand Cherokee V8 and I put a Suburban on it and it worked just fine. I have 1500 ft laneway, and live in Canada. This year I cleared drifts of over 3ft with it. I would not use it perfessionally though. Weighs about 300-400lbs and is 84 inchs. I bought the blade used for $1200.

Steve


----------



## Dreggos

*Grand Cherokee plow*

Hiya, I just posted on the vehicle picture forum the self made plow mount for my grand cherokee...you can check out my fabrication album ...there are no kits, basically have to scratch build it custom.... I put my old Meyers plow on it, cut it down from 8ft to 6ft 8inches..... came out nice..... let me know what you think....


----------

